# JD4100 Voltage Regulator rectifier



## Chakeeche (Aug 24, 2016)

Was using the tractor the other day and it caught fire under the fuel tank. No visible damage but the voltage regulator is smoked. I installed a new one and it worked about 10 minuets and battery light came on. John Deere is proud of their VR as it is $161. I could see no evidence of any wiring burnt or skinned.
I took the alternator to JD for testing thinking it must be bad, only to find it is tested on the tractor with output of 29 to 53 volts AC and was advised they rarely go bad. Mine is in that range.
Any ideas on what might be the problem??? HELP !!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chakeeche,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Start at the alternator. Trace the wires all the way to the regulator, looking for burned or skinned wires. Especially check all connectors in the charging circuit for burned or corroded terminals inside the connectors. Install jumper wires around electrical plugs to replace burned out terminals inside. I use wire nuts on the splices to allow ready access in future. HTH


----------

